# The switch box thread...



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

Whos running switch box's with their set-up. Lets see them, what you like/dislike about them (from looks, to wiring, to quality), and how much you paid...


----------



## v2. (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: The switch box thread... (no vtec 4me)*

Your sig. is full of irony.
But a lot of people run the EAI switchbox. I got mine for like $50 shipped on eBay.


----------



## Mr.Tan (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: The switch box thread... (no vtec 4me)*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...ories
sorry again yo! this is where i got mine from, cheaper then i remembered


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

yea the eai boxes are SUPER cheap. Gotta be a reason for that. Im thinking about going with a clear toggle switch box haha i havent seen too many people running them. Although the eai is a much "clenaer" box


----------



## Meaty Ochre (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: (no vtec 4me)*

I run a avs(i think) 7 switch box, its mad small. Nice. fits in the cupholder very well. lol


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*

i have the red avs 7 switch. i like it. only problem was the harness was fairly short. had to extend all the wiring


----------



## .FLY GLI. (Sep 12, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (merrigan)*

I have a billet 7 switch AVS that I wired backwards because I like it better that way


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (.FLY GLI.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.FLY GLI.* »_I have a billet 7 switch AVS that I wired backwards because I like it better that way

what do you mean by that?


----------



## BradenE (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (.FLY GLI.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.FLY GLI.* »_I have a billet 7 switch AVS that I wired backwards because I like it better that way

x2 i have the knuckle one, and im going to wire it backwards this weekend too, its stupid the wire comes out of the top of the controller, but I love the switchbox, the weight is so amazing compared to my EAI one


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*

wish i wouldve reversed mine. oh well another project for another day


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (merrigan)*

My EAI is also wired backwards... makes much more sense, imo. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*

EAI, wire properly. the take the box apart and flip over the switches .. easy peasy


----------



## cabbywitha 16v-T (Apr 1, 2009)

what is all this reverse wiring you guys speak of?


----------



## harley06 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: (cabbywitha 16v-T)*

AVS Black 7 Switch box here. Reverse wired.


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

the wiring comes out of the top of the box, but generally its coming out of a center console or something so it would make more sense for the wires to come out of the bottom, so you wire it backwards so what is intended to be your drivers side rear down, becomes your passenger side front up....i have the avs knuckle box..i like it.


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (blue bags)*

Here's my temporary switch box. The switches are eventually going in the dash, but not until I redo the interior. To avoid cutting unnecessary holes in the dash, I built this. It's ugly but it was cheap, easy, and does everything I need. I got the box at Radio Shack. This is for hydraulics, so the wiring is a bit different.


----------

